# Need name help... Sarge just doesn't seem to fit.



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Normally we don't pick a puppy name until we bring him home. This time the rescue asked us for a name and we picked Sargent Pepper. Trouble is now that he has been here a couple of weeks it doesn't fit him at all. 

I like Loki as he is kind of a little mischief maker. Hubby doesn't think that fits either. So name suggestions please.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Charles - he looks like he wants to be in charge.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

No suggestions but I did rename our rescue after having him a couple of weeks. You get a better feel for a name once you start to know the dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I named a mutt puppy Zorro once, because I absolutely loved Zorro, but it did not fit him at all. He ended up being Scrappy. 

Your pup looks like a Frodo, but that is getting too common these days, I think. Fredagar -- too long. Folco -- that's interesting. 

There is always Conan and Cujo -- Both strong names. 

My friends grandmother had a dog called Manfred a hundred years ago. I thought that was kind of unique.

Then there is Macbeth. 

Ah well, so many names, so few puppies...


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

He looks like a Theo, a Blitz, a Fritz


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Louie


----------



## AmyOle (Jul 17, 2013)

Rupert


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Charles - he looks like he wants to be in charge.


haha... He's more of a sidekick than the in charge type. Am resisting calling him buddy's mini me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Watson?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I also like Blixa


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

He looks like a Jackson to me (Action Jackson).


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

If we got a male it was going to be Sergeant Pepper but we got a female.

If you don't like Sarge, how about Pepper.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

warpwr said:


> If we got a male it was going to be Sergeant Pepper but we got a female.
> 
> If you don't like Sarge, how about Pepper.


That is what we did. Sgt Pepper. But neither Sarge or Pepper seem to fit. 



> Watson?


That's one I didn't think of. Was just looking up movie and disney sidekicks.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Walrus is a cute Beatles reference


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> haha... He's more of a sidekick than the in charge type. Am resisting calling him buddy's mini me.


Robin-Batman
Watson-Sherlock Holmes
Bender-Futurama
Barney-Flinstones
Goose-Top Gun
Pedro-Napoleon Dynamite
Tattoo-Fantasy Island
Chew baca -Star Wars


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Leopold.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The first thing I thought of when I seen the picture was Arnold saying "whatcha you talking about Willis?


----------



## schnellmann (Oct 1, 2013)

Ringo


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I love Watson. But that's cause I am a stupid Sherlock fanatic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Virgil from The Inferno


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

gsdsar said:


> I love Watson. But that's cause I am a stupid Sherlock fanatic.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jeremy Brett was the best! I read them all when I was a kid, and yeah, I think I am a fanatic as well.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

selzer said:


> Jeremy Brett was the best! I read them all when I was a kid, and yeah, I think I am a fanatic as well.



I am new to the fandom. Mainly sucked in by Benedict Cumberbatch. I still have to be schooled in what is true cannon and what is new. But I have seen all 9 of those eps like 10 tims. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> The first thing I thought of when I seen the picture was Arnold saying "whatcha you talking about Willis?


:rofl:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I think he looks like a "Bodie"


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Ragnar from Vikings!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

He is so cute, I just can't stop taking pictures. :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

KathrynApril said:


> Ragnar from Vikings!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Or Flokey, lol! I love that show.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bert. Elmo. Kermit

Rigby.(Elanor Rigby)

Dennis (the menace)

Scooby

Oh.... Gotta add Rambo!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Bert. Elmo. Kermit
> 
> Rigby.(Elanor Rigby)
> 
> ...


Nice. Dennis the menace might be up his alley. 

My daughter has dibs on the name Scooby for her first dog. She is a huge Scooby Doo fan. 

My girls suggested Sir Didymus from Labyrinth or Patu from Rockadoodle. 

So many choices.  My husband takes such a calm almost zen approach... "he will tell us when he is ready" but I'm stressing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I LOVE Vikings! What a great show!

I am going to agree and say Ragnar, Floki, Rollo, Bjorn, Athelstan, Odin, Viking or Valkyrie.​


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

*Game of Thrones anyone?*

*Big fan of Game of Thrones here. *

*How about:*

*Tyrion*
*Theon*
*Tywin*
*Samwell*
*Hodor*
*Rodrik*
*Stannis*
*Eddard*
*Khal*
*Eddison*


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Katos_Mom said:


> *Big fan of Game of Thrones here. *
> 
> *How about:*
> 
> ...


Actually I was just discussion the name Kato with my daughters. Pink Panther side kick, always pouncing with the martial art moves.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not a fan of name dropping, but I'm going to suggest Khan because I think it's cool! Also thought of:

Dash
Dart
Boss

I'm more with your hubby on this sort of thing though, pick the name that's just for him!! Sometimes it takes awhile to discover which one is right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Actually I was just discussion the name Kato with my daughters. Pink Panther side kick, always pouncing with the martial art moves.


 
It definitely fits my little one! I think it will make for a good BIG dog name when he matures.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Eiros said:


> I'm not a fan of name dropping, but I'm going to suggest Khan because I think it's cool! Also thought of:
> 
> Dash
> Dart
> ...


Oooh I love Kahn. I've been a Trekkie for years. Never thought of that one.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Katos_Mom said:


> *Big fan of Game of Thrones here. *
> 
> *How about:*
> 
> ...


I LOVE Game of Thrones....................

Jorah
Davos
Bran
Sandor
Jeor
Viserys
Renly
Dagmer
Roose
Varys
Amory
Rickon
Daario
Kovarro


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

What about echo? Since he seems to mirror the older dog.  Or Shadow. I like Hank and Charlie too. 

My dog was also previously named Sarge (by his former owners) and I didn't think it fit him at all. So I renamed him to Koda.. I took it from Lakota which means friend or ally.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

vickip9 said:


> What about echo? Since he seems to mirror the older dog.  Or Shadow. I like Hank and Charlie too.
> 
> My dog was also previously named Sarge (by his former owners) and I didn't think it fit him at all. So I renamed him to Koda.. I took it from Lakota which means friend or ally.



My previous dog who passed away was named Shadow... and this guy is so much like him I sometimes slip and call him that. But he needs his own name.  The funny thing is I was looking up synonyms for both Shadow and Buddy and came up with side kick. LOL Ooh I like Lakota. That is a nice name.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Use the second name Pepper. He looks like a pepper to me


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

SiegersMom said:


> Use the second name Pepper. He looks like a pepper to me


I like it to !


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

*Shoulda Woulda Coulda*

Should've named my pup *Bigfoot.*


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Should have named my new pup...*Bigpoop* !


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The Packman said:


> Should have named my new pup...*Bigpoop* !



 I thought about P & Vinegar... But didn't think that would be appropriate.
:laugh:


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I had two stray garage cats briefly named "Paynin" and "Thebut" because they were a pain in the butt We changed them to Hannah and Kaylee when they decided to stick around. Turned into great cats!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Who's that mischief/trickster guy? Kokopelli?


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I LOVE Vikings! What a great show!
> 
> I am going to agree and say Ragnar, Floki, Rollo, Bjorn, Athelstan, Odin, Viking or Valkyrie.​





Bear GSD said:


> Or Flokey, lol! I love that show.


Haha so many good names from that show! Almost wish I named my boy Ragnar instead. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Yote (short for coyote) an international symbol for the trickster! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Who's that mischief/trickster guy? Kokopelli?


Kokopelli is a fertility deity, coyote or raven is the trickster in many native beliefs. There is also Loki the Norse trickster, Prometheus the Titan, Eris the greek goddess of chaos. 

Sorry I love myths.  

Loki was one of my choices but hubby says no.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Kokopelli is a fertility deity, coyote or raven is the trickster in many native beliefs. There is also Loki the Norse trickster, Prometheus the Titan, Eris the greek goddess of chaos.
> 
> Sorry I love myths.
> 
> Loki was one of my choices but hubby says no.


Had to look it up, your right, but it says he is also a trickster god and the spirit of music. I had only heard the part about trickster, learned something new! Prolly to long of a name anyways and if you shorten it up koko sounds like a girls name.

Kokopelli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Had to look it up, your right, but it says he is also a trickster god and the spirit of music. I had only heard the part about trickster, learned something new! Prolly to long of a name anyways and if you shorten it up koko sounds like a girls name.
> 
> Kokopelli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh wow... Thanks for the info! I learn something new every day around here. I grew up in Arizona and thought I knew most of the local legends. I didn't know.... or forgot... that Kokopelli was a trickster.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you ever decide?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Oskar's Human said:


> Did you ever decide?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha yeah we did. 

Dude is now 22 weeks and very spoiled. :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dude?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Dude?


Yes, his name is Dude.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Tonto


----------

